#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Startup Events >  >  AngelHack Sri Lanka 2018 - PreHack Awareness Session & Registration Open

## Beacon

AngelHack is calling all entrepreneurs, startups, people with world changing Ideas and people who gets stuff done! 


AngelHack Global Hackathon series is an annual event organized by AngelHack Inc in Silicon Valley, USA. Objective of the hackathon is to select the best startup products / services from across the world and bring them to Silicon Valley for Global Demo Day. 


AngelHack Sri Lanka  :Sri Lanka Flag:  is organized by Dialog Ideamart and the briefing about the competition will be happening on 12th June 2018 from 6 pm till 8 pm at Dialog Auditorium. Sounds interesting? *Register now* to receive updates and PreHack invitation.

----------

